# Vape Mail From @ARYANTO



## NankeS (7/2/19)

Thanks for the package @ARYANTO! 
Eager to try your own juice mix and thank you for the FREE scale!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/2/19)

It was a moerse pleasure , young lady , good luck with your mixing and keep us posted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

